# My constantly updated MAC collection!



## user2 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Face stuff:*







1 = Glimmershimmer in Shock & Shine
2 = Glimmershimmer in Etiquette
3 = Bronzing Stick in Rose D' Or


* Eye stuff*






Other textures palette:
Chrome Yellow, D’Bohemia, Meadowland, Overgrown
Gleam, Mythology, Metamorph, Sensualize
Love-Bud, Iris Print, Bitter, Botanical

Frost palette:
Amber Lights
Parrot, Guacamole, Rye
Orange Tangent, Sweeten Up, Living Pink
Wishful, Bagatelle, Goldmine
White Wheat, Pollen, Spring Up

Veluxe Pearl palette:
Say Yeah, Dazzlelight, Crystal Avalanche
Coppering, Sunplosion, Expensive Pink
Lavendar Sky, Da Bling
Silver Ring, Elite

1 = Blacktrack Fluidline
2 = Rich Ground Fluidline


*Lip stuff:*







*Palettes:*







*Pigments:*












*Misc. Stuff:*

















*Update on 04/02/2006:*







*Additions as of 05/02/2006:

** Blush palette
* Sweet William Blushcreme Pearl pan
* Angelcake e/s
* Carbon e/s pan
* Rose PRO e/s
* Satellite Dreams e/s pan
* Blitz & Glitz Fluidline
* Macroviolet Fluidline
* Dewy Jube Mini Lipgelee
* Petal Pusher Lustreglass
* Culturebloom Lipstick
* Ruby Red Pigment full size
* Mercuric Glitter Eye Liner
* Post Punk Glitter Eye Liner
* Charcoal Brown e/s

And nice additional recommendations to my collection are highly appreciated (I need some Fluidlines! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have Rich Ground and Blacktrack so far!)

*
And here's my list of postcards:
** Adorn Amber
* Adorn Purple
* Adorn Teal
* Aquadisiac

* Back 2 MAC black
* Be Seen
* Beautyspots

* Cleanse Off Oils
* Couple Up!
* Cremesticks
* Culturebloom x9
* Culturebloom invite

* D'Bohemia x2
* Dolled Up
* Doubles

* Fluidline
* Flutterfly
* Foundation Try-On Pacs

* High Tea
* Hipnotique
* Holiday 2003 catalogue
* Holidazzle

* Icon: Catherine Deneuve x7
* Icon: Diana Ross x1
* Idol Eyes

* Lightful
* Lightful foldout
* Lingerie x6
* Lingerie horizontal
* _Lipgelee_

* MAC Black
* MAC Face
* Madame B.
* Madame B. look book

* Naturally Eccentric x2
* Naturally Eccentric foldout

* Ornamentalism x2
* Ornamentalism horizontal
* Ornamentalism invite

* Perfect
* Points of Hue
* Pop Mode
* Prep & Prime
* Prep & Prime flyer

* Rebelrock x1

* Salsabelle
* _Snowgirl_
* Spring 2005 catalogue
* Star Vegas
* Studio Fix Fluid
* Summer 2004 catalogue
* Summer 2005 postcards
* _Sundressing_
* Sweet Valentine face chart x5

* Tailormade foldout
* Tease Me
* Tempt Me
* Tint Toons
* Tinted Lip Conditioner Sticks

* Viva Glam IV black/white
* Viva Glam IV black/white bodyshot
* Viva Glam IV fuchsia
* Viva Glam V Boy George
* Viva Glam V Chloe Sevigny x2
* Viva Glam V Christina Aguilera x2
* Viva Glam V Linda Evangelista x2
* Viva Glam V Missy Elliott x2
* Viva Glam V Pamela no shirt
* Viva Glam V Pamela with shirt x3

* World Aids Day 2004 x1
* World Aids Day 2005 x1


Hope you like it!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 30, 2006)

Nice collection!  Some fake eyelashes. I need to get some myself!


----------



## peike (Jan 31, 2006)

You have all the teeny toos, I have only one. Nice collection


----------



## lovemichelle (Jan 31, 2006)

what is that blemish cream?


----------



## user2 (Jan 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovemichelle* 
_what is that blemish cream?_

 
I got it for cheap on Ebay and really like it!! But it's discontinued!


----------



## Isis (Feb 1, 2006)

You should try Rich Ground fluidline. I just got it, and love it!


----------



## user2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Isis* 
_You should try Rich Ground fluidline. I just got it, and love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's the little pot on the right side under the e/s palettes!


----------



## Isis (Feb 2, 2006)

I have problems reading fine print 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



How do you like Sweeten Up?? That ones been on my Lemming List for ages.


----------



## user2 (Feb 2, 2006)

Sweeten Up is really great although I think that Expensive Pink can be a great substitue for it!
And aquend killed another lemming by sending me a FS Coco pigment! Yay!!!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Feb 5, 2006)

You have a really nice collection.


----------



## user2 (Feb 11, 2006)

* edited *


----------



## reh (Feb 11, 2006)

aaaaaaww...i want that divine glitter liner so bad.. ;///

lovely collection!


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 11, 2006)

The Temperley palette and brush clutch are what pull at my heart-strings! That's a seriously big collection!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Feb 15, 2006)

You Go Girl! You Better Work It Out!


----------



## kannan (Feb 15, 2006)

what kind of container do you keep your pigment/glitter samples in? it looks so perfect!


----------



## lindseylouike (Feb 15, 2006)

This is probably a useless question since you're in Germany, but I love those little acrylic things you keep your lippies and brushes in--where did you get them? (and if anyone in the US knows where to get them, PLMK!)


----------



## user2 (Feb 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kannan* 
_what kind of container do you keep your pigment/glitter samples in? it looks so perfect!_

 
That's actually a box that you would keep your screws or nails in! I got them in a lot of three @ Home Depot!


----------



## user2 (Feb 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lindseylouike* 
_This is probably a useless question since you're in Germany, but I love those little acrylic things you keep your lippies and brushes in--where did you get them? (and if anyone in the US knows where to get them, PLMK!)_

 
Yup kinda useless since I got them at my local drug store!


----------



## user3 (Feb 21, 2006)

Sweet beans!
*snatches the benefit gloss*


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 26, 2006)

great!


----------



## user2 (Mar 4, 2006)

*updated*


----------



## heenx0x0 (Mar 4, 2006)

Your collection is...OUTRAGOUS!! I am soooo jealous! And what may I ask are these little jars of heaven? 
So gorgeous!!!


----------



## user2 (Mar 4, 2006)

Thanks babe!

Those are Pearlizers! I loooove them on top of MSF! They make you glow from here to the moon!

I added color names as well now!!!


----------



## Trax (Mar 4, 2006)

Very nice collection Linda!


----------



## heenx0x0 (Mar 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_Thanks babe!

Those are Pearlizers! I loooove them on top of MSF! They make you glow from here to the moon!

I added color names as well now!!!_

 
I bet they do, they're stunning!! And thanks so much for adding the names of everything!!


----------



## blueglitter (Mar 5, 2006)

wow you have a great collection!


----------



## user2 (Mar 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *heenx0x0* 
_I bet they do, they're stunning!! And thanks so much for adding the names of everything!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
PM'ed you!


----------



## HeartOfSilver (Mar 6, 2006)

Wow, gorgeous collection!
That teal bag you have, is it the large one? I am planning on grabbing the small one in a swap, just wondering if you ever used it.


----------



## lostcaligirl (Mar 6, 2006)

great collection!


----------



## user2 (Mar 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeartOfSilver* 
_Wow, gorgeous collection!
That teal bag you have, is it the large one? I am planning on grabbing the small one in a swap, just wondering if you ever used it._

 
Thanks!

No that's the Medium sized bag! You can squeeze a 15pan palette in it!


----------



## user2 (Mar 6, 2006)

And yes I do use it...


----------



## user2 (Mar 9, 2006)

Added a third 15-pan-palette, Guacamole e/s and all of the Culturebloom e/s!!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 11, 2006)

I like your traincase...


----------



## sarahbeth564 (Mar 11, 2006)

You seem to have missed labeling a line of pigments.  Nice collection


----------



## user2 (Mar 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sarahbeth564* 
_You seem to have missed labeling a line of pigments.  Nice collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Woops .... edited! Thanks!!


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Mar 11, 2006)

i loooove your collectioon! spec jealous of the pearlilizers


----------



## allan_willb (Mar 12, 2006)

i want your teal soft sac!!!!Wanna do a swap?


----------



## user2 (Mar 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allan_willb* 
_i want your teal soft sac!!!!Wanna do a swap?_

 
Ummm swap for what? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can you see that I'm tempted? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would definitely trade it for one week on Hawaii with flight and full board!


----------



## AlohaGirl (Mar 12, 2006)

Wow! Very nice...what do you do with pearlizer? It's so pretty!


----------



## user2 (Mar 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AlohaGirl* 
_Wow! Very nice...what do you do with pearlizer? It's so pretty!_

 
Thanks!

I love to wear them over MSF or as a glowy blush!


----------



## allan_willb (Mar 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_Ummm swap for what? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Can you see that I'm tempted? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would definitely trade it for one week on Hawaii with flight and full board! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
culturebloom dvd and maybe something else?


----------



## user2 (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allan_willb* 
_culturebloom dvd and maybe something else?_

 
Ohoh promise me you don't punch me when I tell you that the amazing Juneplum gave me one as some kind of a consolation for the delayed delivery!


----------



## user2 (Mar 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *'Nessa* 
_Sweet beans!
*snatches the benefit gloss*_

 
*slaps on her hands with a NARS e/s *


----------



## simar (Mar 28, 2006)

awesome collection! i love your pigments


----------



## user2 (Mar 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simar* 
_awesome collection! i love your pigments  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks!

Be sure to check it out tomorrow since I got some new stuff in the mail!


----------



## user2 (Mar 31, 2006)

Updated!!!!!


----------



## user2 (Apr 3, 2006)

Added some new stuff!


----------



## panties (Apr 3, 2006)

what a pretty collection!!! i spy pigments =D i need to update my collection pictures too =)


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (Apr 4, 2006)

You have an awesome collection VV


----------



## fashionista (Apr 6, 2006)

Gorgeous collection!! I am jealous


----------



## Luxurious (Apr 6, 2006)

pretty collection


----------



## user2 (Apr 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panties* 
_what a pretty collection!!! i spy pigments =D i need to update my collection pictures too =)_

 
Thanks!

And I have a newb in my collection! Ruby Red pigment...fullsize!


----------



## Joke (Apr 12, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## oblivion (Apr 13, 2006)

i like how u arranged your e/s by texture!


----------



## user2 (Apr 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *oblivion* 
_i like how u arranged your e/s by texture!_

 
Awww thanks! You're the first person who likes it!


----------



## mima (Apr 18, 2006)

i'm so happy to see someone else who organizes 15-pan palettes according to finish rather than colour. i have 2 palettes for veluxe pearls (original collection and idol eyes and depotted LE veluxe pearls) and 1 palette of frosts and 1 of other textures. i am also weird and keep LE e/s in separate palettes from regular/permanent e/s.


----------



## user2 (May 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mima* 
_i'm so happy to see someone else who organizes 15-pan palettes according to finish rather than colour. i have 2 palettes for veluxe pearls (original collection and idol eyes and depotted LE veluxe pearls) and 1 palette of frosts and 1 of other textures. i am also weird and keep LE e/s in separate palettes from regular/permanent e/s. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL I don't separate them yet....but I will in some months!



I added some new stuff and my postcards!


----------



## Chic 2k6 (May 3, 2006)

awesome collection!  thankies so much!!! I managed to definately identify my pigments from looking at yours


----------

